# High Pressure Sodium



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I was wondering if 3 HPS bulbs would be ok for lighting my 75 gallon , the bulbs themselves are 35W.

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

Intensity wise, yes. They are as strong as Metal Halides. The colour temp only ranges from like 1500-3000 I think though, which will cause algae galore, bascially unusable for plants. 6700+ is needed.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks for the info.
It was worth a try.
Pete


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

they are usefull for some terestrial plants


----------

